# ASK broadband in mangalore



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

There's this broadband called ASK broadband anyone heard of it?? I can't seem to find the website etc.


----------



## pakkunet (Oct 25, 2012)

There is no website as of now I think.

They have recently wired a lot of areas in and around Mangalore. I could see their cabling van along with a few engineers at various locations.

They have put up a hoarding near the start of M. G. Road where erstwhile Canara Book Depot was located.

They have a toll free number 1800 825 0824 where you can ask about plans/availability etc.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2012)

Yup i have seen the posters near M.G road only!


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 28, 2012)

Contact them if you want to know more info..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2012)

I called them,So after 2 hours they call me back telling the plans... 500 for 512 kbps, 1200 for 2mbps kinda expensive.I'm better of with airtel


----------



## karthik009 (Dec 22, 2012)

I found the web site, its _.:: CANARA STAR COMMUNICATIONS ::.._ They have good plans and bandwidth flow speed. You can visit given web site or you can contact Toll Free number _1800 425 0824_. Even I am using the same connection. I am much satisfied with the connection compared to other ISP. 

For wi-fi we need to purchase router which is available from them.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ their plans are not worth it


----------



## swatkats (Dec 25, 2012)

The Banner on Home page of that website is Pretty funny. When are Going for Ask? 
LOL. All BS plans. No takers. Guaranteed


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol their banner in the website says 10 mbps
These people being local are more expensive than private companies like airtel,


----------



## swatkats (Dec 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Lol their banner in the website says 10 mbps
> These people being local are more expensive than private companies like airtel,



Fraudtel has better plans. LOL


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ I pay 500 bucks for 1 MBPS UL


----------

